# bringin home checklist?



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

Ok, I am hoping to go pick up my goats this week if we get the fence up! What are the MUST haves that I need to make sure we have? THankyou


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

Some sort of goat or cow loose mineral depending on what your feed store has
Some sort of grain
hay
thermometer as you never know when you might take temp
some sort of hoof trimmers
wormers
cdt if you are doing vaccinations
hay feeders so hay isn't on the ground
shelter


and I know I'm forgetting other things but its 530 am and I"m still sleepy 

What kind of goats are you getting


----------



## jessieb (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks so much. unfortunately those goats were sold befor I officially confirmed  Now that I know that you have to act quick I will next time!  I am looking to get mini nubians!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sorry you weren't able to get the goats....  
hope you find what you are seeking.... :hug: :thumb:


----------

